# Nanna’s Visiting!



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

So the boys are being totally spoiled. My Mom is in town visiting and these two stink bugs won’t leave her alone lol! Cooper (Mr. I will snap at you if I wanna) was pumping his paws up and down, standing on his back legs begging her to pick him up. Wilson (Mr. Cool, but a wee bit shy at first guy) is so chill that he's resting his head on the table. Oh and they are laying in the man cave upstairs alone right now, just waiting for Momma to wake up so they can snuggle with her. Rotten I tell you. Just. Rotten. :wub:

Oh and please excuse my office in the background. It's a mess! Of course I do share it with a dog bed, basket of puppy toys, laundry and a pee pee pad, sooooo ya know  .


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That's so nice that you have your Mom for a visit. The boys sure look like they love their Nanna.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi Kathy, yeah it's great having her in town for a few days. There's a flight now that costs just over a $100 and is about a 1.5 hour direct flight, so hopefully that will make visits more frequent. It normally costs several hundreds of dollars, and a layover .... or 10.5 hours of drive time! 

The boys have done great with her. I wish you could see how they've positioned themselves upstairs in the mancave right now, they have their eyes set on Momma's door. If she so much as moves in her guest room, all he*l is gonna break loose lol! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

How sweet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, I love this photo & always LOVE hearing about your little guys! I feel like I know them. We had a lady in yesterday who fell in love w/ Kitzi. She was carrying him around before the day was over. She is helping us plan some small redo our master bath---but Kitzi kissed up to her right from the beginning! That boy! 
Have fun w/your mom---you are very blessed to still have her in this stage of life. I hope your health has improved some & take heart---spring is really on its' way!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Aw that's a great picture. Luna loves my mom too. I love to watch them together. Enjoy your time with her.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:wub: Love it! :wub: They looked spoiled rotten to perfection! :innocent:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, that is so cute! Enjoy the rest of her visit :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww what a great picture.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Such a great picture! Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's awesome that she can visit so easily now, I hope you enjoy more visits. the pups are obviously keeping her busy, love it!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sweet! It doesn't matter who comes to my house, Riley will fight to be the center of their attention!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So precious!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone  . The boys had a great time visiting with my Mom. They absolutely loved having an extra lap to flop on lol. I really thought they'd be depressed after I took her to the airport yesterday, but surprisingly they were fine. They hopped up on my lap and went to sleep as soon as I got home. I think they like the peace and quiet as much as I do. I'm very much a home body, and that's all my boys know. I think all of that people coming and going stuff really stressed them out. They were so peaceful in my arms yesterday afternoon. I went to bed at 2:00 just to relax and basically woke up at 3 this morning. I was completely exhausted ... obviously  .


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Awww so sweet! Guess they feel the special relationship between you and your mom and want to share! 

Wags,
Lainie and Whisper


----------

